# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  Emniyet'ten Türkçe Devrimi

## ceydaaa

turkce-konus.jpgAtatürk'ün İsveç İlişkileri Hakkındaki Konuşması 

İsveç Kralı ve Türkiye-İsveç İlişkileri Hakkında Konuşma 3 Ekim 1934

Memleketimizi ziyarete gelen İsveç Veliahdı Prens Güstav Adolf şerefine Çankaya Köşkünde verilen ziyafette söylenmiştir.

Altes Ruayâl,

Bu gece, yüce konuklarımıza, Türkiyeye uğur getirdiklerini söylerken duyduğum, tükel özgü bir kıvançtır. Burada kaldığınız uzca, sizi sarmaktan hiç durmayacak ılık sevgi içinde, bu yurtta, yurdunuz için beslenmiş duyguların bir yankısını bulacaksınız.

İsveç-Türk uluslarının kazanmış oldukları utkuların silinmez damgalarını tarih taşımaktadır. Süerdemliği, önü, bu iki ulus, ünlü sanlı sözlerinin derinliğinde sonsuz tutmaktadır.

Ancak, daha başka bir alanda da onlar erdemlerini, o denli yaltırıklı yöntemle göstermişlerdir. Bu yolda kazandıkları utkular, gerçekten daha az özence değer değildir.

Avrupanın iki bitim ucunda yerlerini berkiten uluslarımız, ataç özlüklerinin tüm ıssıları olarak baysak, önürme, uygunluk kıldacıları olmuş bulunuyorlar; onlar bugün en güzel utkuyu kazanmaya anıklanıyorlar; baysal utkusu.

Altes Ruayâl,

Yetmiş beşinci doğum yılında oğuz babanız, bütün acunda saygılı bir sevginin söyüncü ile çevrelendi. Genlik, baysal içinde erk sürmenin gücü işte bundadır.

Ünlü babanız, yüksek kralınız beşinci Güstavın gönenci için en ıssı dileklerimi sunarken, Altes Ruvayâl, sizin Altes Ruvayâl, prenses Louise, sevimli kızınız Altes Prenses İngridin esenliğine, tüzün İsveç ulusunun gönencine içiyorum.

----------

